# Purchasing PC components online



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi friends,

Can u pls suggest me names of some reliable websites from which we can buy PC components?

Pls also tell, if there are any discount schemes going on?

Regards


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2011)

smcinternational.in


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

theitwares.com
theitdepot.com
deltapage.com
smcinternational.in
techshop.in


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

mediahome.in


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

*.GUYS PUT OUT WEBSITES THAT YOU HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH AND THEN CALL THEM RELIABLE!*

i ordered from smcinternational.in and theitwares.com and both are good.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

deltapage.com and theitdepot.com, both are good from my experience....

Enuff Jas.....


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

I ordered some components for my friend from mediahome.in...
Good service n fast delivery...


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok so that was about delivery. What about prices How do the online stores compare against local shops? WHo offers cheapest prices?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

smcinternational.in AFAIK


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2011)

Same feedback from me...SMC offers lesser price. Me and my friends have purchased from deltapage, bitfang and deltapage and theitwares and SMC. I've also purchased a Soundmagic PL30 headphone from lynx India.

The price is less in SMC. Deltapage is also having very competitive price and their Shipping is the fastest one. You can mail them anytime and they will reply you with the detail information about your query.


----------



## noob (Mar 23, 2011)

PrimeABGB is excellent and Quick.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 23, 2011)

i have purchased from both deltapages and lynx..for the products i bought, prices were always lower at lynx and smc compared to other sites..deltapages have fast delivery but i think their shipping charge is a bit high compared to others..
these are the items i bought last month..
FSP Saga II 500 - Delta - 2500
MSI 880GMA-E45 - Delta -5200
Sapphire HD 6850 - Lynx - 10100

Prices at local shops were much higher than online prices in kerala..


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 23, 2011)

^^yup local prices here in ranchi are also very high. 880-gm mobo @5.4k my proccy @4.6k. 2x2GBcorsair @3.4k. these are very high. only seagate 500GB@1.8k was ok.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^^yup local prices here in ranchi are also very high. 880-gm mobo @5.4k my proccy @4.6k. 2x2GBcorsair @3.4k. these are very high. only seagate 500GB@1.8k was ok.



2x2GBcorsair @3.4k... OMG :glass-disagre:

Was that 2.4k?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 23, 2011)

So, smcinternational.in is quite popular here.. ehh...
What you say? Is it a best site to download legacy GFX cards??


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 23, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> 2x2GBcorsair @3.4k... OMG :glass-disagre:
> 
> Was that 2.4k?



no it was 3.4k. one shop was offering it for 3k but didnt buy from there as that shop wasnt reliable.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

brought PC parts from SMC & ITWares. SMC again coming with a easy win in terms of price.


----------



## rupankur (Mar 23, 2011)

www.tecshop.in   lot of PC prduct to buy,

www.SMC international  very competetive price 

BOTH ARE RELIABLE.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 24, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

@manju: mediahome.in is a reliable web site? I just tried ordering with them yesterday, no one responded. Nor have they replied to any of my 3 mails.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^^sorry on that case, but my friend ordered TIM n case fans, cheap n fast delivery...
Even i am thinking of doing the same..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

also check prices at Where to buy Laptops Computers and Components @ All India Lowest Prices @ Binary World, the prices here are cheaper than SMC too.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

my personal experience  
SMC offers good prices,you can even bargain with them if you can,they dont do bluffing of any sort and their delivery also seems perfect


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ But how to bargain.. Online


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ But how to bargain.. Online



actually i just made a call and asked about my products and the rest was a piece of cake
NOTE:I usually drop to their shop whenever I go to Nehru Place.....so may be thats why..........


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for yr responses. I was going to buy Corsair CX400, X4 635 with a good mobo like Gigabyte 880GA UD3H. I had gone to Nehru Place and XC400 was selling for Rs.2900, X4 635 was not available but X4 640 was being sold for 4700/- and MOBO UD3H was being sold for Rs.5900.

But when I searched the online stores i.e. Prime ABGB, ITwares I found that they are selling CX400 for Rs.2400/- with free shipping, MOBO was sold for Rs.5450/- + Rs.150 as shipping total 5600 which is still cheaper than NP and the X4 640 was online avlb. for Rs.4700/- including shipping.

So pls tell, if it is good to buy these 3 products online from Prime ABGB and IT wares or....

Lastly, I also found 880GMA-UD2H mobo for Rs.4500/-.  Pls tell, if this is the correct price of it.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Lastly, I also found 880GMA-UD2H mobo for Rs.4500/-.  Pls tell, if this is the correct price of it.



Good price, Get it as quick as possible....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

prime abgb is also a good one
many tdf users are satisfied with it
go for it then


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

880GMA-UD2H are barely avail anywer..
If u can find it u are lucky


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Ok... thats cool... Maybe I can also, drop by to there shop, in Nehru Place... and ask for a bargain ...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Ok... thats cool... Maybe I can also, drop by to there shop, in Nehru Place... and ask for a bargain ...



ya
some of the good shops to buy are
SMC
Cost2cost


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

I can find the address of SMC on its site, but can u tell the address of Cost2Cost ?
It will really help to know about the "reliable" shops in NP, since, its famous for fake shops.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

^ What is NP? No Problem?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

I think its Nehru Palace..
Is it??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I can find the address of SMC on its site, but can u tell the address of Cost2Cost ?
> It will really help to know about the "reliable" shops in NP, since, its famous for fake shops.



when you get to the SMC shop i dont think you'll want to go anywhere else
btw cost2cost is on the same floor, same side where SMC lies
you can ask anyone there

and
NP-->Nehru Place


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ What is NP? No Problem?



Nehru Place


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh kk D


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 24, 2011)

SMC is costlier than other shops.  I got 1 TB Seagate from Computer Empire for Rs.2550 whereas SMC is selling it for Rs.2700.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Can u provide the link?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Link to where?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> SMC is costlier than other shops.  I got 1 TB Seagate from Computer Empire for Rs.2550 whereas SMC is selling it for Rs.2700.



Is Computer Empire an online store?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 24, 2011)

No, COmputer Empire is not a online store.

*Can anybody provide me Primeabgb discount coupons?* *Pls PM me the discount coupon, if any....*


----------

